# Flock too scared when I feed them



## kimochi (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been trying to feed a flock of feral pigeons in a park a few times.

Every time I throw food towards them, they get scared and fly away. At best, they will ignore me and the food on the ground.

I end up feeding seagulls and crows instead - both types of birds seem to be more perceptive and bolder than pigeons and can figure out food is coming their way.

Are there any tips on getting feral pigeons to trust a human to feed them?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Off course they will fly away when you throw something at them, you are the enemy. Rather scatter the food in a spot where they are not sitting on the ground and keep your distance. They will come and feed eventually. If you do this once a day at a specific time, they will be waiting for you to come and feed them. But then you will have to continue with the feedings as they will become used to that.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They don't know you're throwing food at them and they can't take a chance with their lives in case it's something harmful you may wish to do. I've been feeding doves and wood pigeons in my garden for years and the closest I get is with them sitting on my fence when I'm out there but if I move a little too close to them they're off in an instant. They can't afford to take chances with their lives and who can blame them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Marina and Freda. Walk somewhat near them and throw the food down. If they take off when you approach. Throw down the food anyway. Then move away and they will come back down for it. Not everyone is their friend you know. Some kids throw rocks. How would they know what your intentions are?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Any sudden movement, hand/arm gestures will make them feel threatened.

Calling, whistling, talking to them might help build familiarity.

Try slower, softer movements; they will still fly away scared, but with time, may start to recognize you and *maybe* trust you.

Good Luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

YaSin11 said:


> Any sudden movement, hand/arm gestures will make them feel threatened.
> 
> Calling, whistling, talking to them might help build familiarity.
> 
> ...


Good Advice^


----------

